# Photos of insects etc in water, set up and example photo - any ideas welcomed



## davholla (Feb 24, 2017)

This is how I am taking photos of subjects in water.   Two photographic plates, cleaned in bleach stuck together with tubing between them. A led light and cloth* which was placed over it, plus a flash. This is very much v1 - any ideas welcomed. I want to make a bigger one for tadpoles newts etc.  
The book I got the idea from suggested using a bull dog clip but I broke a plate doing that so don't suggest it.  Removing the material was quite tricky as well.
Possibly it might have been better to go to a glazier but I didn't really want to try to explain it to someone about the glass.
I found the whole process really difficult and when I messed up one and swore my wife offered to do it for much easier than I could.
Things that need changing
1) It is unstable
2) I don't like the white tube - any ideas of how to keep the plates apart which look better

*card would be better but we have a problem of storage in the house.




Water set up IMG0758 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Here is an example photo




Rat tailed maggots by davholla2002, on Flickr


Normally I don't need an external flash for this combination, so you can see the amount of extra light needed  see this image with just an external flash



IMG_9123redadmiral by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 24, 2017)

I guess I'm not fully understanding your process, but it seems somewhat like you're trying to reinvent the wheel. Wouldn't a flat glass container work just as well? Light from below and shoot down, eliminating one piece of glass from the process?


----------



## davholla (Feb 24, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I guess I'm not fully understanding your process, but it seems somewhat like you're trying to reinvent the wheel. Wouldn't a flat glass container work just as well? Light from below and shoot down, eliminating one piece of glass from the process?


Not for all creatures, you wouldn't get the same photos of tadpoles that way for example.
What I want to do is create a small portable photographic acquarium


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 24, 2017)

davholla said:


> you wouldn't get the same photos of tadpoles



So are you trying to get "side views"???


----------



## davholla (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, sorry if that was not clear.  Here is an example - not mine
Brothers


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 24, 2017)

In that case have you explored the option of a "low iron" all glass aquarium? Small ones can be picked up relatively cheap.


----------



## davholla (Feb 24, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> In that case have you explored the option of a "low iron" all glass aquarium? Small ones can be picked up relatively cheap.


I did think about but I want to take it on holiday with me - on  a plane.


----------

